# Stephen King's "Under the dome"



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this, but I want to read "Under the dome", when I get my kindle.
I looked it up on amazon.com and there it said that it is not available for my region!
Will it ever be?
How do I know when?
And is there any possibility to read it on kindle, nevertheless?


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't answer your question. But a friend on a horror forum says Under the Dome is the best book King has written in many a year.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

PD Allen said:


> I'm afraid I can't answer your question. But a friend on a horror forum says Under the Dome is the best book King has written in many a year.


Yes, of course, why not, go on, make me even angrier than I am now that I wont be able to read it!!!


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL. Well, if it's any consolation, I don't have a Kindle and the price of the book is too steep for me. I'll have to wait until I can pick up a used copy cheap.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

PD Allen said:


> LOL. Well, if it's any consolation, I don't have a Kindle and the price of the book is too steep for me. I'll have to wait until I can pick up a used copy cheap.


Actually, it's not. I wanted to not buy any English paper books anymore when I got my kindle...

Anybody else who can maybe answer my question if there is an possibility for me to read it?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

im reading it now..about 3/4 of the way in..its been really good so far..


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> im reading it now..about 3/4 of the way in..its been really good so far..


Fuzzy, where are you from?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you in the US?


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

No, unfortunately not. I'm from Germany.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

PD Allen said:


> I'm afraid I can't answer your question. But a friend on a horror forum says Under the Dome is the best book King has written in many a year.


I cant wait!! I love King books and when they make them into movies also


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Not sure if this workaround would work for you or not... the info may be outdated.

http://www.labnol.org/gadgets/buy-amazon-kindle-books-magazines-outside-us/4022/

But thought I'd mention it.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Luna said:


> Fuzzy, where are you from?


Chicago


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Didn't King have some sort of a problem with releases on Kindle for a while? Have he resolved all of them?


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Dana said:


> Not sure if this workaround would work for you or not... the info may be outdated.
> 
> http://www.labnol.org/gadgets/buy-amazon-kindle-books-magazines-outside-us/4022/
> 
> But thought I'd mention it.


I think it's outdated but anyway, i will try when I get my kindle. But since I can't even SEE the price... I don't know how much money I should spent on that giftcard...


----------



## sleepdeprived (Jan 5, 2010)

Luna said:


> I think it's outdated but anyway, i will try when I get my kindle. But since I can't even SEE the price... I don't know how much money I should spent on that giftcard...


I just finished it and really enjoyed it. It was $9.99. Hope the work around works for you!


----------



## Chriz (Jan 23, 2010)

Did any of you read *UR* - it is a novella by Stephen King about the Kindle


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Under the Dome (which I finished yesterday) was indeed the best King thing I've read in a very long time. I hope you can find a copy.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

PD Allen said:


> I'm afraid I can't answer your question. But a friend on a horror forum says Under the Dome is the best book King has written in many a year.


I'm listening to this from Audible.com on my daily commute.  I've got about 12 hours left of the book. Duma Key was also a good book._ "You bad man"_ 

Kimberly


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Chriz said:


> Did any of you read *UR* - it is a novella by Stephen King about the Kindle


I did! I really liked it. The idea behind UR was really neat, would love to learn more about it but I'm sure that'll never happen.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm listening to this from Audible.com on my daily commute.  I've got about 12 hours left of the book. Duma Key was also a good book._ "You bad man"_
> 
> Kimberly


I believe it is "You nasty man." 

At least, "That's what Wireman says."


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Chriz said:


> Did any of you read *UR* - it is a novella by Stephen King about the Kindle


Read it, liked it fairly well. Not his best work, but still a fun little read with interesting characters and situations, as usual.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think that "gift card" method will work.  You need to have an address to register a country.  There are books available in Europe that we can't get in the US (like "The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets' Nest" and "The Remains of the Day") unless you change your address to the eligible country.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

just finished this and have to say i was highly disappointed with the ending and resolution . ID be interested to see others opinions on this.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> just finished this and have to say i was highly disappointed with the ending and resolution . ID be interested to see others opinions on this.


Shh, don't say anything. I'm not done yet!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Cora said:


> Shh, don't say anything. I'm not done yet!


I didnt give anything away..just said I didnt like the ending..hardly a spoiler


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> I didnt give anything away..just said I didnt like the ending..hardly a spoiler


You didn't give anything away... yet! 

I would just hate to accidentally stumble across a huge spoiler later in this thread.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

well I know enough not to do that...to assume I will later is even crazier...
that aside It seems silly to not be able to discuss a book  in a forum called Book Corner at all though  until everyone on the board has read it.. 
Personally I would stay away from a thread on book im still reading if i was that worried about reading a spoiler


----------



## kamuu (Dec 28, 2009)

Spoiler



I finished the book recently and I also wasn't completely pleased by the ending. It was too soft and felt like a bit of a cop-out to me. The build up was great and the over all story was tense and I, as a reader got frustrated and frightened by the truth and bumblings of the characters and actions they went through, and I completely understood the ending and the message he wanted to tell. BUT the ending didn't really fit the book as a whole it felt tacked on and clumsy. Blaming it on aliens is too easy imo, find out a more real world cause and solution would have raised Kings image of a writer greatly. As it stands right now with me, I feel he took a step of courage to tell a story so horrificly true to human nature but at the end he took a step back and shifted the blame on someone else, the non-humans. The book ended like a bad joke and rather tastelessly.



happy? no spoilers unless you choose to mouse over


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

have to agree with you


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, so much for just trying to joke around.

I suppose, as the lolcats have taught me, the Internet is Serious Business.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

kamuu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually Ive always felt one of Kings weak points are his endings..with the exception of some early novels such as Salems Lot and The Shining.
With Under The Dome the actual dome itself is just an such an over the top plot point to begin with there was no way he could explain its existence credibly IMO
that being said though he just writes so damn well it just dont matter


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Cora said:


> Wow, so much for just trying to joke around.
> 
> I suppose, as the lolcats have taught me, the Internet is Serious Business.


I guess I just didnt understand the joke in spite of the smiley faces...comments dont always come across as intended in writing .when you finally finish the book id be interested to hear your opinion


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

kamuu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the book recently and I also wasn't completely pleased by the ending. It was too soft and felt like a bit of a cop-out to me. The build up was great and the over all story was tense and I, as a reader got frustrated and frightened by the truth and bumblings of the characters and actions they went through, and I completely understood the ending and the message he wanted to tell. BUT the ending didn't really fit the book as a whole it felt tacked on and clumsy. Blaming it on aliens is too easy imo, find out a more real world cause and solution would have raised Kings image of a writer greatly. As it stands right now with me, I feel he took a step of courage to tell a story so horrificly true to human nature but at the end he took a step back and shifted the blame on someone else, the non-humans. The book ended like a bad joke and rather tastelessly.


By all rights I SHOULD agree with you. When I read the ending, I was thinking "I should be disappointed by this, it should be a letdown", but for some reason I didn't. I can't explain it to you why, and totally understand your opinion. I did appreciate that


Spoiler



he didn't contrive some method for Jim Rennie to get out of the shelter and have a final showdown with the survivors


, because I felt that coming for quite a while running up to the end. It was nice to be wrong. Maybe that's what overshadowed the disappointment I should have felt from the resolution.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been putting off reading Dome since Xmas because it's such a huge commitment, but now that I've started, I can't put it down. I have to admit to reading the spoilers in this thread but with King, it's all about the development and the perfect, perfect writing so I'm fine with knowing.


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

I received the hard cover edition of UTD and couldn't believe how unwieldy reading a big fat "real" book was!!! LOL - love my Kindle. I thought the book was great too....the ending was just way too wierd (even for SK) in my opinion.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Mr King needs himself a good editor. UTD, in my opinion, could have easily been trimmed by one-third if not more. It took way too long to get anywhere. Also, I found the characters very one-dimensional.

All in all, an unsatisfactory and L-O-N-G read.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Without any spoilers I'll say that I was disappointed once I reached the end.

I had been thinking that something more was going to come of it, and it sort of left me feeling like and


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I didn't like UTD at all.  I haven't read all of King's books, but many of them.  And IMO it's the worst of his that I've read.  I don't regret buying it and spending the time reading it, it just wasn't the quality work I expect from him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a King fan nor a King reader . . . .  but I've been told to give this one a try as it's very un-King-like. . . . . . .


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Stephen King is my favorite author.  I love the way he writes.  But I agree with everyone else, I thought the ending in this one would be a little better.  It sure didn't end like I expected!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm reading this for the first time but because I peeked at the spoilers below, I know the general cause of the dome, so certain things are catching my eye that were clearly placed as hints. Lord knows I won't read this again for many years so it's kinda cool to catch those little nuggets along the way.

BTW, if you're looking for 'King that's not King', you might try The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I did feel like there were things left unresolved at the end, but I really liked UTD.  I did think that a few of the characters needed to be fleshed out a little more, but there was so much going on, that I didn't find myself all that worried about it.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

What's bothering me most about UTD is the formatting. It slays me that publishers think I'm going to pay $13.99 for a novel that isn't perfect or very nearly perfect. A typo every 200 pages is one thing, but I've caught quite a number of them so far in the Kindle edition, and I'm only 25% in. Far more than would be acceptable in a DTB. Plus some of the formatting is clearly off, pulling a new paragraph up so it seems like one character is saying a line, when it's supposed to be a different character. If the big six expect readers to pay that much for an ebook, it darn well better be as perfect as the DTB version!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

svsilentsun said:


> What's bothering me most about UTD is the formatting. It slays me that publishers think I'm going to pay $13.99 for a novel that isn't perfect or very nearly perfect. A typo every 200 pages is one thing, but I've caught quite a number of them so far in the Kindle edition, and I'm only 25% in. Far more than would be acceptable in a DTB. Plus some of the formatting is clearly off, pulling a new paragraph up so it seems like one character is saying a line, when it's supposed to be a different character. If the big six expect readers to pay that much for an ebook, it darn well better be as perfect as the DTB version!


i didnt notice any of the formatting issues that you speak of


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

have to agree with you


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not a King fan nor a King reader . . . . but I've been told to give this one a try as it's very un-King-like. . . . . . .


Old King fan here


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not a King fan nor a King reader . . . . but I've been told to give this one a try as it's very un-King-like. . . . . . .


on the contrary..epic length..bad ending...id say its very King like


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Finished last night. Phwew! What an ending! I don't agree with some previous posters who thought it seemed tacked on, or an afterthought. It seemed to me to be perfectly in line with the story, or rather the 'big' story encompassing the 'small' stories. While not my favorite King book, I really enjoyed it. 

And the formatting problems continued throughout. Lots of hyphenated words that most definitely shouldn't be, such as "wa-lked" or similar. Also a number of just plain wrong words - as if the book was scanned and then converted to type (which is how it's done, right?), but the converter misread a word (think 'lick' and luck' or similar). And the line-break issue continued as well, which caused me to re-read several paragraphs multiple times to figure out who was saying what.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear some other voices saying they didn't like the ending.  I thought it was just me


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I finished this on the weekend and whilst I loved the book in the main, I didn't like the ending either.  To me it seemed rushed and just tacked on to the end as well.

It was very King like though and a great read, very typical of him, but the ending just left me feeling deflated.  I thought it was very anti-climactic.


----------

